
Ask HN: Which desk chair do you recommend? - hartator
I want to invest a bit of money in a good chair, was wondering what kind of chair HN users liked.<p>Mostly something good for the lowerback. :)
======
jtap
I've had a couple really nice chairs, but my current chair is an old simple
wooden desk chair that I had been using as a painting stool. I slipped a disk
in my lower back and this chair helps to keep my posture perfect. Really an
old crappy wooden chair that is almost at a 90 degree angle and short enough
that my feet sit flat on the floor. Looks something like this
[http://www.historichouseparts.com/pdshop/images/VHP042015-01...](http://www.historichouseparts.com/pdshop/images/VHP042015-01.jpg)
I also have one of these pads.
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UDBWTC](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UDBWTC)

I've been through a couple really fancy chairs but my lower back hurt in every
single one. In a couple months I'll give it a go again, but for now I'm
sticking with the crappy wood chair.

------
todd8
I currently am using the Steelcase Buoy [1]. It's backless and for me is the
most practical of the backless office chairs. It costs much less than the
Swopper chair [2] which isn't any more comfortable.

I've owned both; they seem to help my back because I don't slouch when using
them. It takes about a week to get accustomed to using a seat without a back
that rocks around.

[1]
[https://store.steelcase.com/seating/lounge/buoy](https://store.steelcase.com/seating/lounge/buoy)

[2]
[http://www.thehumansolution.com/swopper.html?gclid=EAIaIQobC...](http://www.thehumansolution.com/swopper.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIrp3yxKOZ1QIVR5R-Ch31_w3LEAQYASABEgJuoPD_BwE)

------
git-pull
High range: Herman Miller Aeron (classic startup chair)

Medium range: IKEA Markus

Clicking: [http://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/performance-
wor...](http://www.hermanmiller.com/products/seating/performance-work-
chairs/aeron-chairs.html) /
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00103102/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00103102/)

------
imhoguy
I use Stokke/Varier Thatsit Balans for several years and practically I have
forgotten lower back pain. Also I recommend McKenzie exercises - they will
bring you back to a good shape quickly.

------
chrisbennet
I like my Herman miller aeron. Buy one used or refurbished.

------
ronaldvalente
I have a Human Scale Freedom and Herman Miller Embody. I prefer the human
scale, both are great.

------
dyeje
I have a Haworth Zody and like it alot. It did wonders for my back.

